# 3DNes - Play Nes In 3D



## geod80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Update 24 Dec 2019
3DSen Project 
3DSen PC: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1147940 
3DSen VR: https://store.steampowered.com/app/954280

-------------------------------------------
I'm currently developing 3DNes - a Emulator allow play Nes Game In 3D World.
You will have an idea about 3DNes with the demo below

This is an multi platform project and the first rolled-out platform is Web.
You could try the beta version at:
http://tructv.bitbucket.org/3dnes/ (currently only run in Firefox)

Have fun and please share your though about the project.
Thank you.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 8, 2016)

Holy $#!+ Thats awesome!


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks incredible


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 8, 2016)

Daaamn can't wait to try this out when I get back!


----------



## Deboog (Mar 8, 2016)

...how? Seriously how do games know what to pop out? Have you programmed each game individually? Is there some trick? Either way this is amazing!!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

Will wait for a stand alone port. I don't want to install firefox only for this haha


----------



## Raylight (Mar 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Will wait for a stand alone port. I don't want to install firefox only for this haha


Same im very picky about what i install.


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 8, 2016)

Cool! I was waiting for something like this!


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Mar 8, 2016)

How do i load roms with it?


----------



## geod80 (Mar 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Will wait for a stand alone port. I don't want to install firefox only for this haha



I will try to support other browsers as well.
The standalone build will definitively released later.



A_Random_Guy said:


> How do i load roms with it?



Store your room on cloud storage like dropbox, google drive ... then paste its link to 3DNes.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2016)

Imagine this in VR... 


Incredible


----------



## Raylight (Mar 10, 2016)

Shit AlphaOmegaSin and IGN are on this LOL


----------



## Xanthe (Mar 10, 2016)

Can't wait to play this on my 2DS! Ha ha!
Ha!
Ha!
Ha!
Ha!
I thought that was pretty funny...


----------



## zoogie (Mar 10, 2016)

Not to be confused with 3DNES


----------



## loco365 (Mar 10, 2016)

I saw this on Facebook and gave this a bit of a try and thought it was really cool. I only tried a couple of games though, but it's really neat. Do you plan to include abilities to run Famicom expansion chips, such as the custom sound chips that Konami uses?


----------



## ariss (Mar 11, 2016)

Im assuming the "3d-ness" of each part is determined by what layer it is on?


----------



## Floppy Fork (Mar 11, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Imagine this in VR...
> 
> 
> Incredible



That would be insane!

If only VR want so expensive.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 11, 2016)

As I have previously stated on both emulator-zone and other thread in this forum, this is a good idea and appears to look well in development.
Probably an experimental for now, but can't wait for the release.

There's page somewhere that allows you to play this, but only working with Firefox, I'm not too sure this means it can work with Pale Moon (since they're similar code browsers)


----------



## specht (Mar 11, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Imagine this in VR...
> 
> 
> Incredible



I'm waiting on a native build just to try it on a DK2 in VorpX or Vireio.  It would be great with a simple VR headtracking camera added as an option, seeing that it's built in Unity...

This was one of the early ideas back when DK1 released but nobody got around to trying to do it.  Assuming assigning depth values to arbitrary sprites in the emulator would still require knowledge of the ROM being played or even a patch.


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 11, 2016)

GL with this project!!


----------



## gameking66 (Mar 11, 2016)

How are you rendering depth from 2-dimensional sprites?


----------



## zabique (Mar 12, 2016)

Any chances for Gear VR port via SideloadVR?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2016)

zabique said:


> Any chances for Gear VR port via SideloadVR?


Or TrinusVR

Which, now that I think about it, should work natively


----------



## ariss (Mar 12, 2016)

Too bad I can't use this because OpenGL never works for me


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 13, 2016)

I gave this a try, it didn't look like in the video for me... It was 3d, but it was quite broken 3d for me 
got a 670 gtx, 4770k, 32gb ram... in latest firefox.


----------



## josh87402 (Mar 18, 2016)

Elrinth said:


> I gave this a try, it didn't look like in the video for me... It was 3d, but it was quite broken 3d for me
> got a 670 gtx, 4770k, 32gb ram... in latest firefox.


Update your video card, just sayin


----------



## lonzodavis (Mar 29, 2016)

This looks awesome!


----------



## geod80 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello everyone, long time no see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm here to report my progress on PC Build :

Tetris: 


Chip&Dale: 


Feel free to share your thought.


----------



## souhukyafod (May 1, 2016)

It looks really neat. Maybe you could try to port it to the 3ds, once released? Using the 3ds' 3d, of course.


----------



## geod80 (Jun 2, 2016)

3DNes is coming out with ingame realtime editing feature. 
Part 1:


----------



## geod80 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,
3DNes is released now at : https://geod.itch.io/3dnes


----------



## Floppy Fork (Jun 25, 2016)

geod80 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 3DNes is released now at : https://geod.itch.io/3dnes


n**** IM NOT PAYING 30 DOLLARS FOR A NES EMULATOR

EVEN CEMU IS BETTER THAN THIS


----------



## geod80 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello everyone.
After receiving feedbacks from the community, i have decided to change the price model of 3DNes as follow:
- 3DNes is now available for FREE access with NO COST AT ALL.
- Who buy it at the price 4.99$ will have the PRIVILEGE to access to the latest build as soon as it is released  
- Already purchased users will be REFUNDED the price difference REGARDLESS THEIRS WILLING


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 27, 2016)

geod80 said:


> Hello everyone.
> After receiving feedbacks from the community, i have decided to change the price model of 3DNes as follow:
> - 3DNes is now available for FREE access with NO COST AT ALL.
> - Who buy it at the price 4.99$ will have the PRIVILEGE to access to the latest build as soon as it is released
> - Already purchased users will be REFUNDED the price difference REGARDLESS THEIRS WILLING


That seems to be a much better business model. Cemu is doing very well with that model right now, actually


----------



## Floppy Fork (Jun 27, 2016)

geod80 said:


> Hello everyone.
> After receiving feedbacks from the community, i have decided to change the price model of 3DNes as follow:
> - 3DNes is now available for FREE access with NO COST AT ALL.
> - Who buy it at the price 4.99$ will have the PRIVILEGE to access to the latest build as soon as it is released
> - Already purchased users will be REFUNDED the price difference REGARDLESS THEIRS WILLING


Ayyy there you go mon.
I actually might pay dat 5 bucks =P


----------



## likea24 (Jul 4, 2016)

OMG IT LOOKS SO COOL!


----------



## ned (Jul 5, 2016)

I wonder how this would look if the same method was done for mario kart 64 2d character / kart textures since it does 2d animation instead of 3d models, as well as racers like F1 Beyond the Limit, F1 Exhaust Note / F1 Super Lap.

Anybody tried Wonderland or Fantastic Dizzy yet?


----------



## likea24 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 5, 2016)

Vinny made a Corruptions stream of this.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 5, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Vinny made a Corruptions stream of this.



God bless Vinesauce


----------



## LoganK93 (Jul 5, 2016)

Does anyone know why the background seems to clip through the geometry when viewed too close or at an odd angle? I remembered reading this could be used to play SMB in first person perspective, but there seems to be a sharp cut of the background color that is always a certain "distance" from the camera. Like the more I zoom in, the more gets blocked out, and if I turn the camera on an angle to view more from the side, it also cuts a straight line through the actual game, like there is a "wall" that keeps you from viewing.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> Does anyone know why the background seems to clip through the geometry when viewed too close or at an odd angle?


Probably because it's a beta.


----------



## LoganK93 (Jul 6, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Probably because it's a beta.


Well no shit. But I have seen videos where people are not having said issue.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> Well no shit. But I have seen videos where people are not having said issue.


Try fiddling with the settings then. Maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Haider Raza (Jul 6, 2016)

WOW NICE!!!


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Will wait for a stand alone port. I don't want to install firefox only for this haha


Firefox beats Chrome and IE by a longshot


----------



## VitaType (Jul 24, 2016)

I would like to see a 3DS port


----------



## geod80 (Sep 1, 2016)

I planed to do it in 4 days. In the end it takes me 4 weeks. Here is the release of V1.1 with Mac and Linux support. More responsive, less laggy with multi-threading switch.

Full change log:

    + Add Linux OS support (32/64 bits)

    + Add Mac OS support (universal 32/64 bits)

    + Move to multi-threading framework

    + Remove Wellcome Dialog   

    + Add command line parameters support

    + Increase camera drawing distance

    + Decrease input latency

    + Improve overall performance

    + Improve 3Dification algorithm

    + Add various small bug fixes

Special Notes: based on the result of the survey of Linux and Mac support that i'm running from the beginning up to now - https://goo.gl/forms/Iun9FIvxpnmJgAlY2 -, more than 98% users are willing to pay to have their OSes supported so the minimal price for those two portings is 4.99$ 

 Roadmap:

+ V1.1.x Bugfix, Customizable input mapping, Virtual Reality

+ V2.x  New 3dification framework to solve the limitation of current one, 3dn filesize will become much smaller, 3d shape editor will become more powerful and smarter.

Final Bonus: video of Zelda II - The Adventure of Link


----------



## Floppy Fork (Sep 1, 2016)

supergamer368 said:


> Firefox beats Chrome and IE by a longshot


Nope.txt


----------



## geod80 (Sep 22, 2016)

Version 1.1.2 has been released at https://geod.itch.io/3dnes.
Among new features, save-state is now supported. It's really a game changer for the manual modding process.
Full change-log can be found at https://itch.io/t/40466/winlinuxversion-112-release


----------



## geod80 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello again,
I would like to inform you the release of 3DNes V1.2 with Virtual Reality, First Person View and Control.
Here is the feature preview video:


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 6, 2016)

geod80 said:


> Hello again,
> I would like to inform you the release of 3DNes V1.2 with Virtual Reality, First Person View and Control.
> Here is the feature preview video:



Ok, THAT is cool


----------



## geod80 (Dec 10, 2016)

Complete new experience from the classic nes game


----------



## geod80 (Apr 3, 2017)

Version 1.3.0 has been released at: https://geod.itch.io/3dnes
ChangeLog:

- Switch to core architecture => possibility to use another emulation core

- Improve cpu, ppu, apu emulation accuracy as a whole

- Fix input latency issue

- Fix sound lag, cropping

- Reimplement of mmc3 mapper

- Porting Blipbuf to C# => code base is pure C# now

- Add Vrc2-4 mapper (21,23,25,27)

- Add Action53 mapper (28)

- Remove border masking => now you can observe the scene from trully 360 degree

- Add instancing shader, better rendering performance

- Onepass virtual reality rendering

- Smoother shadow rendering

- Add credits for BlipBuf and BizHawk project

- Save/Load backward compability is broken


----------



## Cleo (Apr 24, 2017)

great project, very fun to play around with


----------



## Joom (Apr 27, 2017)

This is awesome, but it needs to be optimized for Macs with Retina displays. It's unplayable because the resolution isn't set properly.


----------



## geod80 (Apr 28, 2017)

Joom said:


> This is awesome, but it needs to be optimized for Macs with Retina displays. It's unplayable because the resolution isn't set properly.


Could you give more info about the issue pls?


----------



## Joom (Apr 28, 2017)

geod80 said:


> Could you give more info about the issue pls?





Spoiler: Example












Basically, the resolution is set entirely too low and results in the above image. Retina displays have a very high resolution, but the DPI is set in a way to where most applications are scaled to fit a 15 inch or 13 inch screen. When an application (especially games and emulators) uses a fixed resolution this happens.

Edit: Seems that setting the "Projection" option to "Orthographic(?)" (it gets cut off on my screen) the resolution is fine, but there's quite a bit of graphical glitches.


----------



## geod80 (Apr 28, 2017)

You can zoom in/out the camera by pressing +/-


----------



## Joom (Apr 28, 2017)

geod80 said:


> You can zoom in/out the camera by pressing +/-


Awesome, that works wonderfully.


----------



## geod80 (May 9, 2017)

3DNes V1.4 - VR Version has been released:

- Release Video: 

- [New Feature][Shape Editor] multi shape processing (adjust, delete), multi shape merging

- [New Feature][Shape Editor] manually select tiles to create new shape.

- [Facility] Add 79 pre build 3dn file of popular nes games

- [New Feature][Pro] Vive - Oculus - 3D Monitor support

- [Change][Window][Linux] 3dn files will be managed at $3dnes_path/3dn

- [Bug Fix] Fix texture rendering bug in some nvidia cards. This is a regression bug.


----------



## geod80 (Oct 5, 2017)

News on development. 
3DNes : Mario - Pipes - Vietnamese Flag - Water World


----------



## WARlord1903 (Oct 30, 2017)

This is amazing! Now if only we could put it through a VR headset like with Dolphin VR.


----------



## geod80 (Nov 15, 2017)

3DNes V2: Scripting System Preview


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WARlord1903 said:


> This is amazing! Now if only we could put it through a VR headset like with Dolphin VR.


It supported VR Headset already.


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Nov 15, 2017)

We really need a version of this that works on N3DS.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 15, 2017)

xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> We really need a version of this that works on N3DS.


and OLD3DS too


----------



## WARlord1903 (Nov 16, 2017)

geod80 said:


> 3DNes V2: Scripting System Preview
> 
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Yeah, I looked it up and found out after posting that. I'm a dummy.


----------



## geod80 (Dec 13, 2017)

First/Third Person View Rework:


----------



## geod80 (Dec 26, 2017)

Super Mario Bros - Remastered 3D Edition


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2017)

The amount of progress is really impressive!
Excellent work.


----------



## geod80 (Dec 30, 2017)

Auto Adjustment And Tracking with Legend of Zelda


----------



## geod80 (Mar 6, 2018)

3DNes V2 Binary & SourceCode Release


----------



## geod80 (May 22, 2018)

Metroid is revived in VR


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and also Wrecking Crew


----------



## geod80 (Jun 2, 2018)

Battle City 1990


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Jun 2, 2018)

How the hell did you pull this off? That's amazing!


----------



## Joom (Jun 2, 2018)

SketchyPixel said:


> How the hell did you pull this off? That's amazing!


With Unity.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 7, 2018)

It looks amazing, are there any plans to get it added to Retroarch?


----------



## geod80 (Dec 20, 2018)

Home profiles of the 3DNes V3 (currently in development)

Supper Bat Puncher



Road Fighter



Journey To Silius



Shadow Of NinJa



Mappy


----------



## DuoForce (Dec 20, 2018)

Does it work well with Earthbound Beginnings?


----------



## geod80 (Dec 20, 2018)

Isometric games are too hard to 3d-ify


----------



## slimhakz (Jan 16, 2019)

this is the best thing in the world.


----------



## geod80 (May 31, 2019)

Steam Early Access Release Trailer


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 31, 2019)

geod80 said:


> Steam Early Access Release Trailer



What game is that in the trailer?


----------



## geod80 (May 31, 2019)

Micro Mages - a just released NES homebrew.


----------



## geod80 (Nov 13, 2019)

A big milestone has just happened for the project - the PC version has just been approved by Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1147940/3dSen_PC/

and the trailer:



Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## geod80 (Dec 24, 2019)

Spy Hunter in 3D : now we can see clearly when the bomb will hit the ground


----------



## CMDreamer (Dec 24, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Will wait for a stand alone port. I don't want to install firefox only for this haha



Even less, I won't install and start using Steam just for this...

Hope a standalone version comes too.. looks "nice"...

Also, I hope some graphical glitches get solved, great work on this!

Oh, btw, what games are featured on the trailer? (not including Spy Hunter ofc).


----------



## geod80 (Dec 24, 2019)

Homebrew games: Micro Mages, Super Bat Puncher from Morphcat Studio, Pixel Factory from Retrotainment (this one is not released yet)
Which glitches are you talking about by the way?


----------



## geod80 (Mar 2, 2020)

MegaMan 3 Profile


----------

